# What is the most popular show breed?



## SarahFair (Sep 17, 2009)

Im thinking once I get all my money gathered up (sometime in January) I am going to buy a really nice show goat. 

Im thinking I am going to want a dairy goat so I can make soap but I am not sure.
What is your favorite breed of goat (dairy or non).


----------



## lilhill (Sep 17, 2009)

Of course, for me it's the Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 17, 2009)

Best bet, if you can afford it, is to look at a lot of breeds and see which one makes your heart beat faster!  I think Oberhasli's are just stunning.  I don't own any, I prefer to keep mutts  , but they are my favorites for looks.

ETA:   Although a really spotty Nubian is hard to beat!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 17, 2009)

We have nubians, boers, and boer/nubi crosses and I like them all..  The boers, if they're raised more in a "dairy style" with lots of attention, can be the sweetest goats ever..they're generally pretty docile, calm, and undemanding.  The nubians, on the other hand, tend to be a little more curious, active, vocal and quite demanding, and they all have really distinct personalities and quirks..  

Some folks, though, might call the boers 'aloof' and the nubians 'obnoxious' though -- it's all in the eye of the beholder.  

That said...we're really thinking the next breed that comes into the herd will be saanen.  I understand that they're pretty business-minded and kinda serious (if that makes sense), but they also have a reputation for having relatively more of something that we desperately need in this area -- NATURAL PARASITE RESISTANCE.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 17, 2009)

Nubs are what I started with, I love the long ears and color variety.  
I don't care for hubby's Toggs but they are "nice looking" animals...just not what I prefer.
The oberhasli are just so gosh darned pretty...the chocolate and black coat, the upright ears, curious expression....and SO quiet and polite, ALWAYS.
I like the boers better now that I have more color in that breed...Good attitude, floppy ears....what's not to love?
If I know then, what I know now...I'd probably only have Obs...but then that would get boring.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh gosh I do love those Oberhaslis! They are just so sleek and nice looking! But I would have to get something more colorful to go with it!


----------



## CathyK (Sep 17, 2009)

I have toggenburgs and love them dearly. I picked them because they were a medium sized breed, not so big, pretty colouring and nice markings. Good milkers too.  Mine have all been very easy to handle and have only had one issue with kidding (a c-section).

I love the look of Nubians, those long ears make faces so soft and innocent looking. 

Cathy


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 17, 2009)

CathyK said:
			
		

> I love the look of Nubians, those long ears make faces so soft and *innocent looking.*
> 
> Cathy


Yep...deceptively so.  

In my experience, though, a nubian is rarely innocent...they'd be lucky to get a "not guilty" vote out of me, let alone _innocent._


----------



## CathyK (Sep 17, 2009)

> In my experience, though, a nubian is rarely innocent...they'd be lucky to get a "not guilty" vote out of me, let alone innocent.


That's funny!!!


----------



## BDial (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the oberhasli's I have two.  One took reserve in her first and only show before I got her and the other is out of champion stock. Both are very sweet and loving. However like any goat they love to get into trouble then give you the look of "What I didn't do anything!!!".


----------



## lilhill (Sep 18, 2009)

Bottom line, get a breed of goat that just reaches out to YOU!  There are extremely nice show goats in every breed, but not every breed is for you.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 18, 2009)

I would say visit goat farms and go to goat shows. Our county fairs had every breed of goat there. Those are a great chance to see all the different breeds under one roof. You will definitely find that breed that you think is wonderful. I love my Nigerians but I also like Nubians. But that is my personal choice.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 18, 2009)

To see nubians is to love nubians.

To own nubians, however, is a whole different ballgame.


----------

